# Drain hose disconection (separated) in washing machine and water flooding



## a_2008 (Apr 3, 2016)

Hello everyone

I have a portable top loader washing machine 1.5 Cu. Ft. (Haier HLP23E),7 months ago ,connection hose between drain pump and drain hose separated and all water in tube came out and flooded my bathroom, it was terrible. I connected it again with spring hose clamp and a little adhesive and it was fine for six or seven month but again yesterday it separated from drain hose and hopefully this time water level was very low and I had a drain pan under washing machine so damage was nothing. Current problem is with connection hose when the machine was draining, water began to spew out of the under of the washing machine, connection drain hose that the machine's drain hose is hooked into. . It doesn’t get secure and will separated again and again if I don’t fix it essential Now I purchase a new drain hose and drain hose connection to replace those parts.* Is *there any Adhesive to use?


*1.* What Can I do to secure drain hose to avoid happening again since I’m in 3rd floor and high level of water will ruin all units?

*2.* Is connecting drain hose to pump with this hose clamp enough?

*3. *What Can I install between connection to stop coming out water rapidly? (Because when it disconnected and separated all 1.5 cu.ft. water comes out and all carpet gets dirty, I cannot stop it with turning off water since water is in tube)

I would appreciate your help.

First image is old and is before disconnection:








this time will use this clamp and replace drain hose


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

That sucks


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I've had good luck with JB weld


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

just use a good layer of silicone l, that will fix it all no problem..


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

You could use 3-M weatherstrip adhesive found at most auto stores, made to glue rubber parts. 

or 

Bellows adhesive, (Mercury / Quicksilver 92‑86166Q) made to glue rubber parts on boats and keep them from sinking. 

What's the condition of the plastic piece the hose is clamped to? maybe it's crushing in and the reason the hose comes off.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

sarcasm just goes over so many peoples comprehension......


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Get thicker carpet, it will absorb more water. Also I see that in the first pic it has a red halo, maybe it's possessed


----------



## a_2008 (Apr 3, 2016)

Eric said:


> You could use 3-M weatherstrip adhesive found at most auto stores, made to glue rubber parts.
> 
> or
> 
> ...



Condition is good , connection hose come off because there is not any tight clamp to keep that in place.


Any other suggestion?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

better call a plumber....


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

a_2008 said:


> Condition is good , connection hose come off because there is not any tight clamp to keep that in place.
> 
> 
> Any other suggestion?


Doesn't sound like a plumbing issue, call a licensed appliance repairman.


----------



## a_2008 (Apr 3, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> Doesn't sound like a plumbing issue, call a licensed appliance repairman.


$ 70-100 for a simple issue?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

a_2008 said:


> $ 70-100 for a simple issue?


Doesn't sound simple if you keep flooding :whistling2:


----------



## a_2008 (Apr 3, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> Doesn't sound simple if you keep flooding :whistling2:


look like that problem is clamp.:blink:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Not simple you're coming here too ask what to do.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

a_2008 said:


> $ 70-100 for a simple issue?


a bargain since you have no clue what todo......


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thread closed.


----------

